# Sitting



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

2 days ago, i noticed Alma doesn't want to sit.
Either when i have a treat or not, it take some time to make her sit.
When she does,she puts her right hind leg differently.

She runs, lays down, walks, jumps and does everything else normally. She eats normal, and plays, fetches like usual.
Today she sits a bit more willingly, especially when she's on a couch or bed.

I did notice her stool being a bit "harder", but i think its because she eats more kibbles than in a past period.

She doesn't show signs of any pain when being touched or pressed on that leg.

I'm not sure is this something to worry about?
I talked to her vet, he said to monitor her


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Took Alma to the vet today.

He said her femoral muscle is a bit atrophied.
Rendgen scan showed her hips and her knee are perfectly fine,
but he says she is "saving" her right leg for some reason.

He'll give her some medication to take for 14days, and for those 14days just on-leash walks. :-\
It'll be a bit difficult since she is used to off leash running every morning.

I'll let you know how the therapy goes...


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Good luck, I hope it's all ok with a bit of rest.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hoping Alma will be just fine. It is a bit mysterious!!


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Just an update.

After a stomach virus episode Alma had, she is feeling much better now.

The medicine she's taking is some herbal-based antirheumatic and she's responding quite well.
The vet didn't want go give her some strong drugs, this one is for strenghtening bones and joints.

It was quite scary for me, at one point when the stomach virus 'hit' her, she wasn't alble to stand on her back legs and wouldn't get of the bed. :-\

Glad that it's all over, but I had her hind leg knees, spine and hips x-rays to be sure everything's ok.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Poor girl, I'm glad she is feeling better.


----------

